# Offered a job for 22000AED



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

Dear Experts, 

I currently work in a descent company and earning about £55000, Obv. after tax this is not much but was recently offered a job for 20000AED all inclusive and I want to change the environment i am in the UK. 

Now do you guys think i can live with 22000 AED in Dubai and I am single 29yrs old. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

22000 aed monthly or yearly? If it's yearly, i highly doubt it will be enough. Based on the research i have done so far..


----------



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

Monthly what are your thoughts


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi JJosph, 

What is the job role? To me it seems slightly on the low side for someone earning £55k in the UK? Rent is the most expensive thing in Dubai from what I found. Have a look at rent prices and then calculate net pay compared to UK and see. 

Again, all depends on the role, the company etc.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

JJosph said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I currently work in a descent company and earning about £55000, Obv. after tax this is not much but was recently offered a job for 20000AED all inclusive and I want to change the environment i am in the UK.
> 
> ...


Ask yourself, can you live on 10k aed a month comfortably? Depending where you live, that is what you will end up with roughly on a monthly basis after all expenses. Maybe less but roughly 

It's feasible but a lot, if not many in the uae try to keep up with the joneses. If you don't care what people think of you like I dont, that is a lot of money to enjoy some serious sunshine all through out the year except serious summer.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd say you'd be about the same off, but it depends on your lifestyle. If you got a place in a non-Western area, ate in cheap Indian places/cooked at home and lived a monastic lifestyle you could save a grand and half a month or more on that, but would that be much fun/defeat the object of coming out here in the first place? You need to let your hair down here to keep your sanity, I find. Alcohol gets pricey, £6 a pint and over in many bars, unless you never strayed from the George & Dragon in Al Ghubaiba where it's cheaper, but then you'd have to like Northern Soul, smoking and listening to hackneyed old expats tell you what it was like here in 1980 again, rather than chatting up Ukranian birds down the Marina.  Good luck.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Standanista said:


> I'd say you'd be about the same off, but it depends on your lifestyle. If you got a place in a non-Western area, ate in cheap Indian places/cooked at home and lived a monastic lifestyle you could save a grand and half a month or more on that, but would that be much fun/defeat the object of coming out here in the first place? You need to let your hair down here to keep your sanity, I find. Alcohol gets pricey, £6 a pint and over in many bars, unless you never strayed from the George & Dragon in Al Ghubaiba where it's cheaper, but then you'd have to like Northern Soul, smoking and listening to hackneyed old expats tell you what it was like here in 1980 again, rather than chatting up Ukranian birds down the Marina.  Good luck.


George and Dragon was my local a few years back, some interesting characters not least the bouncer who stands all of 3 feet high.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> George and Dragon was my local a few years back, some interesting characters not least the bouncer who stands all of 3 feet high.


He's still going strong. I nearly fell over him once.

I once got cornered at the bar by some bore of a bloke who reckoned he was the UAE's crack ratcatcher and By Appointment creepy crawly exterminator, did you ever come across him, Cockroach Charlie or somebody? There was only him and me in there, one Saturday lunchtime, and he just went on and on in a one-way monologue. My body language wasn't stopping him; in the end I had to find another pub, dearer beer or not.


----------



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you all for your wonderful explanations and advice, I rejected the offer at the end as after my research 22k AED seems to be very little in the UAE I wont be able to live in a nice apartment nor get a nice car and live a decent life...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Standanista said:


> He's still going strong. I nearly fell over him once.
> 
> I once got cornered at the bar by some bore of a bloke who reckoned he was the UAE's crack ratcatcher and By Appointment creepy crawly exterminator, did you ever come across him, Cockroach Charlie or somebody? There was only him and me in there, one Saturday lunchtime, and he just went on and on in a one-way monologue. My body language wasn't stopping him; in the end I had to find another pub, dearer beer or not.


No I don't recall Roland, always very full of UK Navy whenever there's a boat in.

Cheap beer and one thing I learned was not to get the Tandoori Chicken Tikka extra spicy. Brings tears to your eyes, before and after.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

A little hasty I'd say. Know plenty of people earning less, who live in a decent apartment, decent car and live good lives.


----------



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> A little hasty I'd say. Know plenty of people earning less, who live in a decent apartment, decent car and live good lives.


In Dubai? Interesting to know? I heard about ppl taking loans and etc which something I don't like doing but of you pay rent of 8k a month and 5k towards travel and bills and 7k towards mortgage in the UK and I'll be left with 2k as spending money in uae thats not worth it is it


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Take a look at the stickies, you'll find lots of information on there. You could go into a share to begin with. Around AED 5k. That would mean your living expenses aren't that high. It's also a good way to meet people.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

JJosph said:


> In Dubai? Interesting to know? I heard about ppl taking loans and etc which something I don't like doing but of you pay rent of 8k a month and 5k towards travel and bills and 7k towards mortgage in the UK and I'll be left with 2k as spending money in uae thats not worth it is it


I earned less than that for quite a few years, had a nice apartment, great social life etc. Ok, I had a car loan, but that was only like 1,500 dhs a month.

It's very definitely do-able and there are far cheaper areas to live than the Marina, etc 8k a month on rent for a one bed apartment is stupid in my book. I had a massive 1 bed apartment for 4k a month in a cheaper part of town. You have to hunt and search these things down, not just go for the glitzy areas.

I lived pretty comfortably on about 13,000 dhs for years. I've NEVER earned more than 20k a month and live very well.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What's the job or at least what field is it in? Then we can tell you it's a good offer or not.


----------



## sarf (Dec 5, 2015)

JJosph said:


> In Dubai? Interesting to know? I heard about ppl taking loans and etc which something I don't like doing but of you pay rent of 8k a month and 5k towards travel and bills and 7k towards mortgage in the UK and I'll be left with 2k as spending money in uae thats not worth it is it


Can't you just accept the offer and consider it as a month long holiday ?
If you like it , continue, if not look for better , or in worst case go back, 

What did you have to loose ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

sarf said:


> Can't you just accept the offer and consider it as a month long holiday ?
> If you like it , continue, if not look for better , or in worst case go back,
> 
> What did you have to loose ?


Poor answer - too many potential pitfalls trying this. If I was employing you and you took that attitude you certainly would not get any help from me in transferring residency to another employer - not to mention the labour ban, visa cost recovery, flight cost recovery et al.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

sarf said:


> Can't you just accept the offer and consider it as a month long holiday ?
> If you like it , continue, if not look for better , or in worst case go back,
> 
> What did you have to loose ?


Terrible terrible advice. "Yeah why not let the company pay for you to come here in good faith, probably lay on a hotel, allowance, etc etc. The first time you don't like something just tuck your tail between your legs and run. Also why not get a huge bank loan whilst your at it"

This attitude is a root cause of the problem that employers have with the workforce and why sometimes people are treated as disposable. 

Think before you post please.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

In answer to the OP. 22k a month would be a good start. If it was me (and it was 8 years ago) that is enough to come here and live a good life. I would start by sharing in a nice villa in Jumeirah (4-5k a month all in) rent a car for 3-6 months (1500-2k) and the rest of your money is yours after that. 7K a month mortgage? Assuming you pay all that yourself now it's about 1200 a month UK? I would also guess that the take home is just under 3k? so that leaves you around 1800UK? that would be around 11k AED. So comparatively you are around 6-700UK a month better off here if you did this offer. If you rented your property out in the UK then again massive savings. Not to mention the difference it makes to your horizons when you leave the UK. This is a great base to explore Asia, and meet people from many different countries. I for one could not imagine ever being excited about the idea of returning to the UK.

Just my twopence.


----------

